# How to stop string Fraying



## master_hoyt (Apr 28, 2008)

I just had new a new Vaportrail string and cables put on my hoyt,now its starting to fray a little on the string where it splits and goes aroung the peep.Can this be prevented and should I worry?


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Is it just a little fuzzy? If so some wax should fix the problem. If it is worse you might have to change it, but I'm not for sure. 

ttt


----------



## master_hoyt (Apr 28, 2008)

Just a few strands if that.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

Might want to check your peep...make sure it doesn't have any burrs on it.
If it's just fuzzy I'd wax it and keep an eye on it.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Get some scorpion venom liquid string wax and this will keep it under control. www.bowhunterssuperstore.com has it and it works very well.


----------



## tacomadm18 (Nov 22, 2005)

that scorpion venom liquid is good stuff,,,,,,,,,, don't leave home without it....
glen


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

master_hoyt said:


> I just had new a new Vaportrail string and cables put on my hoyt,now its starting to fray a little on the string where it splits and goes aroung the peep.Can this be prevented and should I worry?


Mine is doing the exact same thing, the peep I am using is the same peep I used for a few years. The string is less than 2 months old and looks to be getting worse, just hope last through hunting season!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

wax it !


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

xibowhunter said:


> wax it !


Ummmm Yeah, Wax It and check for burs.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

What is the cause of the fraying? It is the string fibers separating and waxing will help but if you are waxing and its still fraying then its caused by the way the materials are blended together. Some materials/strings are not well made at the factory and are dry or almost wax less when they are spooled, which leads to fraying strings right from the start and will only get worse. Sure the outside fibers will get wax when you install it but you will really have to work hard to get wax to the inside fibers. We switched our entire string line because fraying was one of the problems. When you order a new string feel it before you install it, if it feels rough and dry then wax it really good before you get tension on the string and the inside fibers are concealed.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

Wax and if too far gone, change it. As Extreme said, work it deep.
I use Scorpion Venoms polymeric bowstring fluid instead of solid wax. It is quick and simple to apply.It has a sponge applicator tip that you just run along the strings and serving and it is applied with no mess.

www.scorpionvenomarchery.com


----------



## master_hoyt (Apr 28, 2008)

Its not the peep , I used some black lightning then used my wife's hair dryer(SHHHHH)to heat up the string a little that seemed to take care of it.


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

*Fraying at peep*

My factory WC frayed at the peep too, couple strands, thought nothing of it. Till my string broke at the peep, OUCH!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

bowtech_john said:


> My factory WC frayed at the peep too, couple strands, thought nothing of it. Till my string broke at the peep, OUCH!


ALWAYS CHECK A NEW PEEP FOR BURRS.

By buddy was cutting fibers on his Switchback XT with a brand new peep until he removed it, and polished it down with some microfine wetordry paper.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Another vote for Scorpion Venom string fluid!


----------

